# G5 Quiver



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I actually have both the Sight Mount and the Compact and you are right in it being solid built and a quality product! 

I like the way the Compact mounts to the riser but is still removable with the MaGloc system and it also closer to the bow so its not as wide!

In my review (if you search its on here somewhere) the one thing I didn't like was the fact the hood wasn't magnetic like Octane but I think that was one of the reasons I disliked the weight of the octane and found that this quiver holds my arrows just fine with or without the foam!

Glad you are happy with it!


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

Atchison said:


> I actually have both the Sight Mount and the Compact and you are right in it being solid built and a quality product!
> 
> I like the way the Compact mounts to the riser but is still removable with the MaGloc system and it also closer to the bow so its not as wide!
> 
> ...


I found a great deal on an octane quiver a while back and for the price i paid($40) i love the octane, but i i dont like it enough to pay $100+ for another one. The G5 is a great alternative. I can see why so many people like the magnetic hood on the octane, but personally i didnt like the weight it added to my bow...so i just use the foam insert.

The G5 is every bit as solid as the octane with out the octane price. I also think i like the mounting system better on the g5 then i do the octane. There isnt much wrong with the octane mounting system other then the fact i feel like im going to lose the red knob that tightens the octane. I dont have to worry about that with the G5.

I have two old bowtech quivers(not octane) that i might start replacing with g5s. I never was too fond of the bowtechs, but the price was decent on them.


----------

